# "Nice but not necessary" tools



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone ever bring along tools just because they add convenience for other stuff? Obviously tool bag real estate is premium in terms of space and weight, but what items do you put in even though they're not required for electrical work?

For instance, a nice pair of electricians shears. Not really necessary because you're gonna have diagonals, but scissors are so generally useful and a compact pair that can cut through things besides wires is nice to have.

Another one is tweezers. Might not get picked up much when you've got needle nose pliers, but I just like having em around.

My personal favorite is digital calipers. They're a little more useful to me in instrumentation, but they're by no means necessary. They're just so good at being able to get a quickly get an accurate digital measurement vs having to eyeball it with a tape measure.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I carry a lot things I rarely use. Extending magnet is one of them. It's like a 
radio antennae with a magnet built into the end. Hardly ever need it but 
every now then I'm really happy I have it. Princess Auto carries them in
my part of the world. 
P&L


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

My van is full of them. I don't carry anything like that with me though. With innovation and imagination I can accomplish just about any task with my Knipex wiring tool and crescent 7in1 plus what I can scrounge from the jobsite. It just doesn't pay to constantly carry things that are only convenient. Unless I know exactly what my task will be, in that case I'll grab one of the cool tools from the van.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I carry a lot things I rarely use. Extending magnet is one of them. It's like a
> radio antennae with a magnet built into the end. Hardly ever need it but
> every now then I'm really happy I have it. Princess Auto carries them in
> my part of the world.
> P&L


Whenever I bring one of these, it ends up sticking to my other tools and drives me nuts.

Maybe I should just get one of these...


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I carry a lot things I rarely use. Extending magnet is one of them. It's like a
> radio antennae with a magnet built into the end. Hardly ever need it but
> every now then I'm really happy I have it. Princess Auto carries them in
> my part of the world.
> P&L


Magnets rule! I keep a couple rare earth ones on my key chain, the diameter of a pencil eraser and as thick as two pennies. My favorite trick is to put them in the door jam. The door looks like it closes but it doesn't closer far enough to latch. I can go out to my van and get back in the building without going through the rigamaroll of security. But they are useful all the time for other things.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Flyingsod said:


> Magnets rule! I keep a couple rare earth ones on my key chain, the diameter of a pencil eraser and as thick as two pennies. My favorite trick is to put them in the door jam. The door looks like it closes but it doesn't closer far enough to latch. I can go out to my van and get back in the building without going through the rigamaroll of security. But they are useful all the time for other things.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Good idea, but I'd probably leave them behind.............
P&L


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Princess Auto sale item to stock up on.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Good idea, but I'd probably leave them behind.............
> P&L


My magnets are in dozens of places all over the city... lucky for me that harbour freight sells em cheap.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Does anyone ever bring along tools just because they add convenience for other stuff? Obviously tool bag real estate is premium in terms of space and weight, but what items do you put in even though they're not required for electrical work?
> 
> For instance, a nice pair of electricians shears. Not really necessary because you're gonna have diagonals, but scissors are so generally useful and a compact pair that can cut through things besides wires is nice to have.
> 
> ...


I like a small dial caliper for bearings and shaft sizes to be 100%, especially on imported equipment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I carry a lot things I rarely use. Extending magnet is one of them. It's like a
> radio antennae with a magnet built into the end. Hardly ever need it but
> every now then I'm really happy I have it. Princess Auto carries them in
> my part of the world.
> P&L


I carry a Kobalt one that goes out to @3', also a mirror like that. When you need it there is nothing else that will do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Magnets rule! I keep a couple rare earth ones on my key chain, the diameter of a pencil eraser and as thick as two pennies. My favorite trick is to put them in the door jam. The door looks like it closes but it doesn't closer far enough to latch. I can go out to my van and get back in the building without going through the rigamaroll of security. But they are useful all the time for other things.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Never used that type magnet, used cable management magnets from Verizon and wooden wedges. That is an awesome idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I carry a handful of these kinds of tools that don't get used a ton but when I need them they save the day.

I have a tiny ratcheting wrench that will hold (without dropping) a 1/4" bit, which gets any bit into places no stubby ever could. 

I have a dewalt 90 degree bit adaptor which has saved the day many times. I've abused the snot out of this thing over the past three years or so and it still holds up. I've run 7/8" spade bits on extensions with this thing to drill down through the bottom plate in a wall by sticking it in an old work hole. Or those 1/4" thin kerf hole saws off this thing. It's rugged. 

I have a 70lb pull magnet which will find metal studs through two layers of 5/8" Sheetrock, and I use it for lots of other stuff. 

Milwaukee's ecx screwdriver is amazing for set screw fittings. But not much else. 

I have a chuck that has a 1/4" shank and holds bits up to like 1/2" for when I only have my impact nearby but need to make a tiny hole or something. 

I really like finding just the right little trick to save time, while really trying not to load my bag down with a bunch of one trick ponies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mini driver




































Don't use them often but they are good to have for special jobs.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinyl siding tool for pulling siding to get to wires.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I wouldn't leave home without the electrician's scissors, I use them many times a day with just about any task. 










Speed screwdrivers aka offset shaft screwdrivers aka wigglys are something I don't see many people use but they work great. 










Folding rule 








And of course the highly controversial combination square


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I wouldn't leave home without the electrician's scissors, I use them many times a day with just about any task.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always used that same size combo square.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I got 3 sizes of combo squares.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've always used that same size combo square.


After 20 years in the trade I purchased a folding ruler and found it quite useful laying out during rough in. 
I have a wiggly screwdriver but prefer using my drill/ impact with the proper bit. The scissors are also a new find and work great for grooming on the job! 
Actually though scissors, like my razor knife can be used daily. I'm curious what uses a combo square could be used for in residential? 









I just purchased this for under 5 at the deeps. It works well for leveling fixtures that have limited straight lines. Im somewhat cross-eyed and have found this little rascal useful (believe it's 3" or so).

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

splatz said:


> I wouldn't leave home without the electrician's scissors, I use them many times a day with just about any task.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you union? I only ask because the folding rule and offset screw driver are really old school told and seem to be favored by union guys that I know. I'm not union btw



Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the single most useful tool I've ever purchased is a self-leveling laser. A close second is a cordless oscillating multitool.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I think the single most useful tool I've ever purchased is a self-leveling laser. A close second is a cordless oscillating multitool.


That's nice but not necessary! Your derailing the thread Mr. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

This guy for a measly $140 Canadian...










here...
http://www.ihlcanada.com/23136.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> This guy for a measly $140 Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than those $300 NASA hammers!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> This guy for a measly $140 Canadian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Can I borrow it?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> Nice. Can I borrow it?


I wouldn't let him borrow it...it won't be clean when returned. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Nice. Can I borrow it?


No. :jester:

As stated in another thread you said your tools don't look nice as the other guys posted pics. Then your tool bag fell over in another post.

You obviously don't look after tools.  Then that red drill stuff from a long time ago.

Windex I tell you. :thumbsup:

Now I gotta find a nail. You have one I can have?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Now I gotta find a nail. You have one I can have?


I do but, if I pull it out of the tire, it will go flat. I think that happened after I opened the van door and all my junk ended up on the driveway  .

Now, about that hammer...it's the sign of a good tradesman if all his tools are mangled.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Now, about that hammer...it's the sign of a _goofy_ tradesman if all his tools are mangled.


There FIFY!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

For those times you need to cut pipes that are either too hard to get to with a saw, or that have wires in them that you can't or don't want to pull out, I carry these:

https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/885363/885363135589.jpg

http://8580-presscdn-0-11.pagely.ne...2/Jet-739122-Deburring-Tool-Standard-Duty.jpg


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I do but, if I pull it out of the tire, it will go flat. I think that happened after I opened the van door and all my junk ended up on the driveway  .




Jeez you only had the van a week. :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to be ratcheting wire cutters, but now I use the M12 bandsaw for that. Kinda the same thing with ratcheting PVC cutters. Kinda the same thing with the scwiggly screwdriver.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Flyingsod said:


> Are you union? I only ask because the folding rule and offset screw driver are really old school told and seem to be favored by union guys that I know. I'm not union btw


My problem is I can't see a gadget and not buy a gadget and try a gadget. 

A few years ago I saw Rigid brand offset screwdrivers on a clearance rack for a buck or two so I bought a few. I found them to be a great pound for pound for things like cover plate screws where speed is good, torque is not. 

The folding rule ... I always liked using one for miscellaneous carpentry - the one with the extender for precise inside measurements. Couple years ago I gave it a try for work and it's very handy. It's one of those things you have to carry around a bit and be creative before you'll realize how useful it can be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> My problem is I can't see a gadget and not buy a gadget and try a gadget.
> 
> A few years ago I saw Rigid brand offset screwdrivers on a clearance rack for a buck or two so I bought a few. I found them to be a great pound for pound for things like cover plate screws where speed is good, torque is not.
> 
> The folding rule ... I always liked using one for miscellaneous carpentry - the one with the extender for precise inside measurements. Couple years ago I gave it a try for work and it's very handy. It's one of those things you have to carry around a bit and be creative before you'll realize how useful it can be.


I'm a sucker for trying new tools myself always was.

I'll take a rapid driver over a drill/driver for plate screws anyday.

You can't beat a wood rule for many things, even small things like getting measurements off a print is much easier than a tape.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

The "twirly" screwdriver is hands down one of the top tools in my bags, I have them in #1 and 2 Phillips, standard and cabinet flat tips, and I have the wire nut driver, oh and I have the 1/4" hex that allows me to use any driver type I need. These are tools that I consider necessary for the job. A nice tool to have but it is far from necessary is a mechanics O-ring pick set, especially useful for low volt work or for picking a certain wire out of a panel or gutter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> The "twirly" screwdriver is hands down one of the top tools in my bags, I have them in #1 and 2 Phillips, standard and cabinet flat tips, and I have the wire nut driver, oh and I have the 1/4" hex that allows me to use any driver type I need. These are tools that I consider necessary for the job. A nice tool to have but it is far from necessary is a mechanics O-ring pick set, especially useful for low volt work or for picking a certain wire out of a panel or gutter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard! Haven't seen you here before.:thumbsup:


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

When I was working and had a van I had many of the tools shown, and a few others. In the van, not in my pouch. A very short stubby screwdriver in both slotted and phillips. A set of tamper resistant bits. A cheap screwdriver with the end heated and bent into a "J" was good for fishing wire out of a hole or pulling a wire out of the back of a panel. A few survey flags. You can run one through the ceiling to locate recessed lights (rafters) and the hole is so tiny so as not to be noticed. A magnet, a mirror and a little set of grabbers on a stick are useful. A DC charger for your tool batteries. A big inverter, in the van.Probably some other stuff I forgot about.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This thread just reminds me of the old saying "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it"!!


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I carry a rubber chicken in my tool bag.

I $hit you not! 

We call it the "Victory Chicken" , used to make a Baaaak sound but now it's more of a [email protected] 

Upon successful completion of a job, it is held up, the whole team yells "VICTORY" and grunts 3 times while stamping their foot 3 times. Then the "victory squeek" . Grab our stuff and leave.

Oh the looks we get... keeps us just roaring with laughter and has turned out to be a good team builder. 

Also comes in handy for slapping apprentices with. :thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

daks said:


> I carry a rubber chicken in my tool bag.
> 
> I $hit you not!
> 
> ...


I am guessing you are union.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I am guessing you are union.


 Nope, non-union shop. But we do have Union guys that work for us during their "bench time" or on larger jobs.

We run a strict but crazy shop, a cross between Military, Toyota's Lean Manufacturing and the Gong show. Some days my ribs are so sore from laughing. 

Have fun 'n get 'er done. :thumbsup:

As for nice but not necessary tools... that's hard to say except...

Anything I am not using at the time. 

I go from a 2lb 4-tool pouch
to a 25lb tool belt 
to a 45lb tool bag
to a 70lb backpack 
to a 3500lb truck full of nice to have but not necessary at the moment tools. 

I would say the tool I use the least is... a traditional hammer.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

What do you guys think of laser measures over tape measures? I think they're more geared towards construction and architecture, not so much pulling it out to cut a rough length of wire.

...but the idea of having a super accurate measurement without a tape is super appealing. Literally almost any time you'd take a measure with a tape, you can get an instant distance within ~1mm. Useful at home which makes it a little more justifiable... just not sure it'd be used enough at work to justify the professional grade price tag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daks said:


> I carry a rubber chicken in my tool bag.
> 
> I $hit you not!
> 
> ...



"Yeah mom, he slapped me with a rubber.......chicken. Seriously! Then said I was fired!!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> What do you guys think of laser measures over tape measures? I think they're more geared towards construction and architecture, not so much pulling it out to cut a rough length of wire.
> 
> ...but the idea of having a super accurate measurement without a tape is super appealing. Literally almost any time you'd take a measure with a tape, you can get an instant distance within ~1mm. Useful at home which makes it a little more justifiable... just not sure it'd be used enough at work to justify the professional grade price tag.


Never used one at work, it's more for guys that need to calculate square footage and things like that, a real estimators tool.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "Yeah mom, he slapped me with a rubber.......chicken. Seriously! Then said I was fired!!"


 "You assaulted me!"
" K I want to see you go march into the police station and tell the cops you were just beaten with a big rubber chicken front of 20 guys at a construction site, that will make a great story for the newspapers, btw what's another name for a male chicken? Oh I can see the headlines now." 

:icon_wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daks said:


> "You assaulted me!"
> " K I want to see you go march into the police station and tell the cops you were just beaten with a big rubber chicken front of 20 guys at a construction site, that will make a great story for the newspapers, btw what's another name for a male chicken? Oh I can see the headlines now."
> 
> :icon_wink:


Now if the assaultee is a different race than the assaulter the newspapers would be loving life!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never used one at work, it's more for guys that need to calculate square footage and things like that, a real estimators tool.


The Hilti PD-10 is awesome during under-slab layout. ( Big Box Grocers ) 











This is especially true when laying out Walker Duct and its 'turtles.'


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I carry the classic 10" curved jaw Vise-Grip because sometimes you really just need to clamp down on something with 5000psi and nothing else will do. I also keep a 6" flexible steel rule (grad. in 1/32 and 1/64) in my shirt pocket. Good for measuring things! Small things or awkward spots that are difficult to get the end of a tape measure into, scale prints, pick fingernails, feeler gauge, bookmark.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> The Hilti PD-10 is awesome during under-slab layout. ( Big Box Grocers )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done very very little slab work like that and it was many years ago.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've done very very little slab work like that and it was many years ago.


So...

Your nic ought to be 'Lucky.'

:notworthy:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Rora said:


> What do you guys think of laser measures over tape measures? I think they're more geared towards construction and architecture, not so much pulling it out to cut a rough length of wire.
> 
> ...but the idea of having a super accurate measurement without a tape is super appealing. Literally almost any time you'd take a measure with a tape, you can get an instant distance within ~1mm. Useful at home which makes it a little more justifiable... just not sure it'd be used enough at work to justify the professional grade price tag.


Yes! Another good example of optional but recommended equipment. 

I never got around to buying one until recently, there was a small Bosch on sale for $40 at Lowes. I figured I'd give it a go. 

It's smaller than a utility knife, I played with my new toy in the truck for a little bit and put it in my pocket. I used it later the same day to measure the distance to the bottom of the trusses in a job I was surveying. This way I knew what size lift would be needed. So it paid for itself almost immediately. 

Now, if I was going to survey to prep for a job, and I forgot this thing at home, I'd turn around and get it rather than do it without it. Or more likely, use it as an excuse to stop at HD and buy a more expensive one  

If you're laying things out indoors, you can measure between walls in two seconds in a room full of furniture. Like other things, you'll find many ways to use it once you have it around. 

AND it can be used to frustrate a cat.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now if the assaultee is a different race than the assaulter the newspapers would be loving life!!


Only in one direction. The other way is a demoralizing hate crime made to perpetuate the dominance of the ***** man.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> So...
> 
> Your nic ought to be 'Lucky.'
> 
> :notworthy:


Could work, on a few levels! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Only in one direction. The other way is a demoralizing hate crime made to perpetuate the dominance of the ***** man.


True, sadly too true.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

splatz said:


> Yes! Another good example of optional but recommended equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking of cats..... there was a job I did about a dozen or so years ago when I was just getting started in the trade where we had this stray cat that came over and started begging for food and rubbing against our legs. Rather an annoyance than a real problem but one of the guys got the idea to slip a zip tie on its tail right near the tip and cinched it up good, we never saw the cat after that.


The laser measure is far superior to a tape, I just have to quit being so cheap and go buy one of my own instead of always "trying out" the gizmo that a coworker has in their bags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> Speaking of cats..... there was a job I did about a dozen or so years ago when I was just getting started in the trade where we had this stray cat that came over and started begging for food and rubbing against our legs. Rather an annoyance than a real problem but one of the guys got the idea to slip a zip tie on its tail right near the tip and cinched it up good, we never saw the cat after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an a-hole move. I'm no huge cat fan but that's just f-ed up.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What an a-hole move. I'm no huge cat fan but that's just f-ed up.




Hey, I agree with you but young and dumb as we were we all thought it was funny at the time. Older and (just a tad) wiser I think we all agree that this is cruel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> Hey, I agree with you but young and dumb as we were we all thought it was funny at the time. Older and (just a tad) wiser I think we all agree that this is cruel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was born an animal lover. 

I think the guy needed a zip tie around his neck or much lower. The cat could have lost the tip of his tail and died from infection.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

Sorry for derailing this thread guys! Back on topic now........

A couple tools that we are bringing out to our hotel projects is a chop saw and table saw for cutting blocks and shims for boxing in wood framed buildings. They seem to like to use rc channel on most of the walls so we need to shim out our bracket boxes to match the Sheetrock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have way too many flashlights
Some of those are nice to have but not needed. Does some one really need 3 of the same size maglites?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> I have way too many flashlights
> Some of those are nice to have but not needed. Does some one really need 3 of the same size maglites?


Only 3? 

I have no idea why at I look at flashlights everytime I'm in a store with an assortment, nor do I know why I have to buy what I don't have that looks cool.

I have enough extras to outfit a boyscout troop.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the Wolfeyes Dingo headlamp. It's a bit bigger, but it comes with interchangeable lenses for different distances/diffraction and the lamp is mounted to a flat pad that you can set on a surface aimed at something. Wish it didn't require special batteries but most of the high powered CREE stuff does anyways... think they have a rechargeable version.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> I'm a big fan of the Wolfeyes Dingo headlamp. It's a bit bigger, but it comes with interchangeable lenses for different distances/diffraction and the lamp is mounted to a flat pad that you can set on a surface aimed at something. Wish it didn't require special batteries but most of the high powered CREE stuff does anyways... think they have a rechargeable version.


In the last couple years I have made the switch to lights that use standard batteries. Some of the ones I had used two batteries that cost $10 for the pair and they only last a few hours of use.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> In the last couple years I have made the switch to lights that use standard batteries. Some of the ones I had used two batteries that cost $10 for the pair and they only last a few hours of use.


A small price to pay to have the FIRE OF A THOUSAND SUNS shining a few feet from your face.

When your flashlight needs its own heatsink, you have to wonder where humanity went wrong.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Rora said:


> A small price to pay to have the FIRE OF A THOUSAND SUNS shining a few feet from your face.


 You don't even need hole saws anymore: Just turn on the headlamp and melt a 3/4" KO right through the panel tub.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

When you accidentally bump the power button...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

daks said:


> I carry a rubber chicken in my tool bag.
> 
> I $hit you not!
> 
> ...


Kind of like this?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

these lock nuts wrenches are AWESOME! never thought i would like them. no more beating lock nuts with a screwdriver, i use them everyday actually and they work with any type of lock nut and never slip out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> A small price to pay to have the FIRE OF A THOUSAND SUNS shining a few feet from your face.
> 
> When your flashlight needs its own heatsink, you have to wonder where humanity went wrong.


Maybe, maybe not. I have Surefires on my rifles that take special batteries but I have switched my hand lights over to ones that use standard batteries because they have the same lumen count and cheaper battery costs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> these lock nuts wrenches are AWESOME! never thought i would like them. no more beating lock nuts with a screwdriver, i use them everyday actually and they work with any type of lock nut and never slip out.


Nice, looks a lot less expensive than the Klein ratcheting wrench.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Rora said:


> A small price to pay to have the FIRE OF A THOUSAND SUNS shining a few feet from your face.
> 
> When your flashlight needs its own heatsink, you have to wonder where humanity went wrong.


LOL that's true but with some of these lithium batteries, your flashlight can wind up making better than minimum wage. I like AAA's that I can buy anywhere anytime or borrow from other tools in a pinch. 

It's also way more light than you really need in a headlamp. I'd say 30-50 lumens is adequate. The extra brightness is just going to be blinding your coworkers. I'd want the 100 - 1000 lumen headlamps for outdoors - hiking hunting etc. - but not for work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> LOL that's true but with some of these lithium batteries, your flashlight can wind up making better than minimum wage. I like AAA's that I can buy anywhere anytime or borrow from other tools in a pinch.
> 
> It's also way more light than you really need in a headlamp. I'd say 30-50 lumens is adequate. The extra brightness is just going to be blinding your coworkers. I'd want the 100 - 1000 lumen headlamps for outdoors - hiking hunting etc. - but not for work.


1000 lumens would be great for brain surgery! Until that's a hobby of mine I'll stay in the 200-350 lumen arena.

I have 600 lumen flashlight mounted at the doors in my home and they are great when you hear a noise at night. That beam will cut through the dark like a hot knife through butter but I sure wouldn't want it as a worklight.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> these lock nuts wrenches are AWESOME! never thought i would like them. no more beating lock nuts with a screwdriver, i use them everyday actually and they work with any type of lock nut and never slip out.



i saw these the other day, almost got them.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Rora said:


> When you accidentally bump the power button...


That's my high school in that shot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> That's my high school in that shot.


That's awesome! They must have some seriously intense shop classes!!:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's awesome! They must have some seriously intense shop classes!!:thumbsup:


Haha yeah. Seriously though, they film a lot of stuff at that school. I watch shows/movies all the time where I'm like "oh hey, there's the old alma mater again".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Haha yeah. Seriously though, they film a lot of stuff at that school. I watch shows/movies all the time where I'm like "oh hey, there's the old alma mater again".


Most of the shows my wife likes to watch are filmed in Canada, her favorite was Cedar Cove.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

chknkatsu said:


> these lock nuts wrenches are AWESOME! never thought i would like them. no more beating lock nuts with a screwdriver, i use them everyday actually and they work with any type of lock nut and never slip out.


I use Klein's D333-8. 
It's the king of the KO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I use Klein's D333-8.
> It's the king of the KO.


I've used them since they came out and love them.


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

M.A.R said:


> i saw these the other day, almost got them.




I bought a set of those a while back and didn't know if I'd end up liking them or not, just this week I've been using the piss out of 'em and I've got two words of advice for you - get them. You won't regret it, they are small and lightweight so you won't even notice the extra bulk (if that even applies to them) in your bags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> I bought a set of those a while back and didn't know if I'd end up liking them or not, just this week I've been using the piss out of 'em and I've got two words of advice for you - get them. You won't regret it, they are small and lightweight so you won't even notice the extra bulk (if that even applies to them) in your bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the first tool to stick in your pocket when doing small conduit work!


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Couple years ago I bought a set of Proto flex head wrenches and stuck them in my tool bag. It's surprising how often I unroll those things and grab one. Makes me wonder why it took me 26 years to make the investment.


----------

